

Never Underestimate a User's Feature Request - by_Seeing
http://blog.changemakrs.com/post/32282118197/never-underestimate-a-users-feature-request

======
peterjmag
I see that you already have it on your to-do list to fix browser navigation,
so here's a related request: Don't hijack my browser's "open link in new tab"
functionality. Right now, your pager buttons' href attributes are
"javascript:void(0)", which breaks middle click (or Ctrl+click, etc) behavior.

------
dmix
Rule of thumb, at least for bootstrapping, wait at least a month before you
implement any new idea/feature.

If you still think its worth your time by then, then do it.

~~~
mparlane
This rule should not be applied to security related features such as hashing
of passwords. Maybe dmix works at IEEE in their spare time.

~~~
dmix
Hashing passwords and securing servers shouldn't be an new idea/feature at any
point.

~~~
mparlane
Agreed, too bad we keep hearing about cases where it'd still count as a
feature request...

~~~
dmix
I recently worked on a project where the founder was ex "engineering team
lead" and CTO at 2 tech startups.

I discovered he was storing passwords plain-text and he seemed pretty
indifferent about it.

He definitely hasn't been following recent HN stories.

------
svmegatron
I'd add to this: never underestimate the power of making your site faster.

------
sunwooz
What did the quotes look like before the redesign? robot is blocking
waybackmachine.

